# Abmeldung mit falschen Daten



## W. Koben (11 April 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage, die die versehentliche Anmeldung bei einer betrügerischen Website angeht. Ich wollte heute OpenOffice gratis herunterladen und bin dabei auf das verdeckte "Aboangebot" von w*w.top-of-software.de reingefallen. Dumm, ich weiß, aber leider zu spät erkannt. Was das wirklich für ein Laden ist, habe ich bereits im entsprechenden Thread hier gelesen.

Nun habe ich eine etwas spezielle Frage: Ich habe nämlich in das Formular falsche Angaben eingetragen, weil ich Formulare im Internet, insofern ich nicht bewußt einen Vertrag (z.B. beim Kauf von irgendwas) abschließen will, immer mit falschen Angaben versehe. Nur meine Mailadresse war richtig; unter der habe ich auch eine Bestätigungsmail von w*w.top-of-software.de erhalten. (Allerdings die dort genannten Aktivierungen nicht getätigt.)

Nun meine Frage: Können die mir damit überhaupt irgendetwas zustellen bzw. haben die eine Möglichkeit, meine richtigen Daten zu ermitteln? Ich überlege, ob ich denen morgen einen Widerruf - wie in ihrer Mail ausdrücklich als Widerspruchsmöglichkeit erwähnt - schicke oder überhaupt nicht unternehme.

Danke für die Hilfe!

Werner Koben


----------



## Antiscammer (11 April 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung mit falschen Daten*

Lies bitte mal den Thread, den es hier zu Top-of-software.de gibt. Da wurde Deine Frage schon gefühlte 200-mal gestellt und beantwortet.
Provider geben die Bestandsdaten zu IPs nicht an Abzocker raus. Und eine IP beweist keinen Vertragsschluß. Wer sich auf einer Abzockerseite mit verschleierter Preisangabe mit falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar.


----------



## W. Koben (11 April 2010)

*Identifizierbarkeit*

[Sorry, Antiscammer, wenn ich nochmal nachfrage. Es ging mir um eine allgemeinere Frage... Notfalls Thread bitte wieder schließen.]

Wenn ich mich mit falschem Namen, Adresse und Geburtsjahr bei einem betrügerischen Abodienst anmelde, der nur meine Mailadresse hat und mir dorthin auch bereits eine Bestätigungsmail geschickt hat - kann der mir überhaupt wirksam Rechnungen zustellen?

Will sagen: Kann er (a) irgendwie meine Postanschrift bzw. meine wahr Identität ermitteln? (Habe von den technischen Möglichkeiten leider keine Ahnung.) Kann er mir (b) Rechnungen wirksam per Mail zuschicken?

Ich möchte noch hinzufügen, daß ich zunächst eine Datei ("Open-Offize_usw...") heruntergeladen habe, die ich für die Installationdatei hielt und die mich wohl auf die Website mit dem Anmeldeformular geleitet hat. (Kann ich irgendwie rausfinden, ob die Datei zugleich ein Virus oder Trojaner ist?)

Danke für die Antworten und sorry fürs erneute Nachhaken.


----------



## bernhard (11 April 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung mit falschen Daten*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Da wurde Deine Frage schon gefühlte 200-mal gestellt und beantwortet.


...


----------



## webwatcher (11 April 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung mit falschen Daten*



W. Koben schrieb:


> Will sagen: Kann er (a) irgendwie meine Postanschrift bzw. meine wahr Identität ermitteln? (Habe von den technischen Möglichkeiten leider keine Ahnung.) Kann er mir (b) Rechnungen wirksam per Mail zuschicken?


Du hast offensichtlich nicht die leiseste Vorstellung, ( wie übrigens die meisten Betroffenen)
 was hier abgeht:

Es werden bis zu einer Million  Mahndrohmüllmails rausgejagt.  Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass die 
sich bei mit Sicherheit zigtausend anderer Anmeldungen mit Fakedaten die Mühe machen,
 denen nachzuforschen?
Es geht denen, darum 10-30% User so in Angst und  Schrecken zu versetzen, dass sie bezahlen
 und  ihr ergaunertes   Luxusleben finanzieren.

Selbst wenn sie die Adresse hätten? Na und? Dann  kommt der Mahnmüll eben auf Papier 
und dafür gibt es grüne/blaue Wertstofftonnen.

PS: Hör auf  zu zittern. Mein Monitor wackelt schon bedenklich


----------

